# Varying assaults on the truth of God (James Begg)



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 30, 2019)

When Christian men have got somewhat accustomed to defend one true position, the assault is directed to another, and perhaps from a new quarter. 

James Begg, _Anarchy in Worship or Recent Innovations Contrasted with the Constitution of the Presbyterian Church and the Vows of Her Office-Bearers_ (Edinburgh: Lyon & Gemmell, 1875), p. 4.


----------

